# I am looking for someone locally to make products for me.



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am looking for someone in nothern newjersey to make t-shirts and accessories for me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to try the local phone book to look for screen printers on t-shirt printers to see what local companies may be willing to work with you.

You could also try posting an ad in the classifieds at http://boards.screenprinters.net (or craigslist). Once you have 15 posts here, you can post an official "service request" in our T-ShirtForums Classifieds.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

Also check with chambers of commerce and the state's department of commerce. They often have lists by industry.

The fact you are in North Jersey is a good one. There are bunch of garment factories in Hudson County....or at least there were when I lived there many, many moons ago.

Good luck.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

yea man, speaking from personal experience... the phone book is the way to go. You can much get the basic pricing info you need from all the local screenprinters in like 15 to 30 minutes.

then you'll be able to make an informed selection.


----------

